# Echos new game, bobbing for the ball in the bath tub



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i was running a bath for myself after work and went off to do some stuff while it was filling up, i came back to find Echo chasing her ball around the bath trying to catch it. took a wee video and almost dropped my phone when she tried to jump in the bath lol 


http://youtu.be/8APNqtfYCvc


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OK!!! REally how cute is Echo!!! that is an adorable video!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That is very cute! My Izzie would NEVER try to jump in a bath LOL, she hates getting a wash/bath (mainly because she always manages to get dirty and so we need to rinse the dirt of her), she's cream/apricot as well so shows up badly! I love that video


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol then when i actualy went for my bath she kept dropping the ball in and trying to get it, then tried to jump in ontop of me, ended up chuckjing her ball in the sink to get her to stop bugging me. she was not impressed lol


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Poor Echo  I only shower, baths take too long haha, so I wouldn't know if Izzie would even be in the room with me haha, she always joins for toilet breaks though


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! really cute, but I am sure bothersome at the time! hahah oh Echo!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Poor Echo  I only shower, baths take too long haha, so I wouldn't know if Izzie would even be in the room with me haha, she always joins for toilet breaks though


oh i love a nice hot bath. nothing more relaxing. i like showers to but you cant beat a bubble bath.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Such a sweet video! 

Our cat Elmo likes to sit in the sink when I have a bath.

Turi x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

That made me really laugh! Just what you wouldn't want in a nice relaxing bath - a sudden dive bomb from a cockapoo!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

weez74 said:


> That made me really laugh! Just what you wouldn't want in a nice relaxing bath - a sudden dive bomb from a cockapoo!!!


lol she has always put her paws on the side of the bath and looked in. but she is now doing that little bounce like she is prepping for a jump lol. she loves watter. 

lol she dropped the ball in the bath wen it was empty the other day then kjust looked at me like"why isn't my ball flowting" lol i said to her i want fetching it lol so she jumped in and got it herself lol


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Lovely video Kendal - cockapoos never miss an opportunity for a new game! Stanley is very fond of getting into the bath and shower too. I encourage him - with his pale coat he needs a lot of contact with warm soapy water!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

How cute, Izzy watches me but won't come near.


----------

